# Recommended Shops to do gear swap on Jeep JK



## CMT1 (May 6, 2007)

Looking for input on someone in the Houston (League City preferred) area that does front and rear gear swap on a 2016 Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## TexasTailHunter (Mar 15, 2010)

*Gears*



CMT1 said:


> Looking for input on someone in the Houston (League City preferred) area that does front and rear gear swap on a 2016 Jeep Wrangler.


I got a number for a guy about an hour away from you who does all my work( lifts, gears, wheels and tires) and a lot of people around here use him, top quality work!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

AAE Customs!!!! They are in Bacliff. Ask for Johnathon....


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

Been a while since I have had any gears done but I would call Allen at 249 Drive Train.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Baytown - Pyle Brothers.


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

SBeets said:


> Baytown - Pyle Brothers.


X2 I hear they are the best around.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## txcowboy1014 (May 4, 2017)

Jeep slop shop in seabrook/kemah area


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

SBeets said:


> Baytown - Pyle Brothers.


X3. They did a posi and gear change on my old truck. No issues.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

